# Pulling tail feathers out



## CasperMac (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi all, My 3 year old hen has pulled most of her tail feathers out. Haven't changed her food or surroundings for the past 3 years. She is an inside bird and so very chatty, no changes here. Any idea what the issue could before I start panicking


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Molting? My cockatiels are molting now, they do lost tail feathers from time to time now. Usually bird will not molt all tail feathers at the same time.


----------



## CasperMac (Oct 12, 2020)

Daytontiel said:


> Molting? My cockatiels are molting now, they do lost tail feathers from time to time now. Usually bird will not molt all tail feathers at the same time.


Hi, thank you, I think this is beyond molting, she’s never done this before


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds can release their tail feathers, and will often "drop" their tail if it gets pulled. This helps wild birds escape from a predator that has grabbed them by the tail. She may have dropped the tailfeathers if something happened that made her feel like the tail was being pulled. If she had a night fright, she might have been panicked enough to drop the feathers without anything pulling on them. It'll take about a month for the feathers to grow back.


----------



## Geartmar (Sep 1, 2017)

They usually do it when they're bored. It can also be because of a lack of fresh air or light. Could be an allergy, but it's better to consult a vet to rule out some serious conditions.


----------

